# Flossies....



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi everyone!!Hope everyone and every dog is doing well..Something just happened the other day and I just needed to find out from all you knowledgeable Hav peeps..
So Duncan gets a Merrick Flossie as a treat a few times a month and we cut them into smaller pieces...about a day later I'm walking Duncan and he starts to pardon****poop.....then I look and I see this white thing coming out...I actually thought he got hold of a disposable wipe and ate it and that is what I was seeing....I was in shock!!!
So my question is those Flossies don't get digested at all then...they just come out in the poop...Isn't that unhealthy or even dangerous to the dog????
Has anything like this happened to anyone elses dog...
Thanks all!!


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Horrors, don't cut them up!

What most of us do, I am quite sure, is give the whole Flossie and take it away when it gets down to a small size. Given this way, the Flossie is consumed as a chew, not swallowed in a chunk, and it digests.

Nothing designed as a chew should ever be given to the dog in any size that he/she could swallow whole, as it seems your dog must have done.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Dot,

I agree with the above. They are chews and not treats! Whenever I see Beamer is down to a swallowable size chunk on ay chew I take it away and toss it in the garbage.

Ryan


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Same as above.......I don't believe my dogs swallow them and never whold. They usually get smaller and smaller then I toss the last couple of inches. The only ones I cut are the ones I buy for larger dogs that are longer and thicker. I thought the purpose was for them to hold with their feet and pull to "floss" the teeth.


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

I started buying thicker & bigger flossies/bully sticks so Lola couldn't swallow bits of them or chew them as quickly. Her poop was getting loose, I think it was from ingesting too much at a time. As others said, don't cut them up & toss them when they get down to a small piece. And always supervise Duncan when he's chewing on one. They can easily choke on a small piece. Once my DH let Lola chew on a small piece, she swallowed it whole and then threw it up a few minutes later. Thank goodness she didn't choke! 

I switched from Merrick brand to the Moo brand, odorless and Lola almost never has loose poops now. Not sure if that's an issue with Duncan, but just thought I'd share. The Merrick's smell AWFUL!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I do like Mojo's mom and get rid of them when they get too small. I'd had that happen once recently where the unprocessed so to speak flossie came out the other end and it was with one of my Cresties. She must've gotton it softened up but swallowed a chunk whole rather than chewing. Ugh. Never have seen that before or since!


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

thank you for all your responses....i just have to watch him more closely....
Duncan is like a 3 year old toddler sometimes,lol!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Once they get to choke-hazard size, in the trash they go.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I've heard that same issue from a friend in Oregon (she also cut them up for her lab???)
Anyway lately I've been giving them the kong more often. 
When they do get flossies it is only for about 10 mins at a time-- 
I watch to see the size once they get to small in the trash they go


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

I actually buy the jumbo flossies now. Sydney can chew them for much longer before getting through them. She also gets them for a maximum of about 15 minutes at a time, or we have digestive repercussions. I, too, just toss out the ends once they get too small.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I never give my guys a whole flossie. I always cut them in half and give them half each. They get half twice a week. No problems here.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

I get the big, fat foot Lonny bully sticks for Roscoe! He just gnaws on them and never tries to swallow them, even when they get down to small pieces. I agree with everyone else who said definitely do not cut them up!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Dot, nice to hear from you, even if it was because Duncan had a problem. I do what others have said, don't cut them into pieces. Mine let them last a couple of days, then I get rid of the small piece that's left over. My DD's dogs eat them in 5 mins and never have a problem.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I cut them in half, they get messy poo if they have a whole one. I watch them when they're chewing though and if I notice a small bit I take it and throw it away.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

FYI. I ordered some bully sticks from bullysticksonline.com only because they were odorless. Never again. I bought the 1 lb bag. They are small and skinny and don't trust them chewing for more than 10 minutes at a time. What is remaining gets thrown out. Some were so small I didn't even give to them (tossed in the trash). I would rather put up with the smell and order them from Amazon. Pay less and they are much larger.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> FYI. I ordered some bully sticks from bullysticksonline.com only because they were odorless. Never again. I bought the 1 lb bag. They are small and skinny and don't trust them chewing for more than 10 minutes at a time. What is remaining gets thrown out. Some were so small I didn't even give to them (tossed in the trash). I would rather put up with the smell and order them from Amazon. Pay less and they are much larger.


Moo! brand bully sticks are odorless (they do NOT smell) and they are big. I get the braided 12" ones for the boys. They do have them on Amazon as well!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Lina said:


> Moo! brand bully sticks are odorless (they do NOT smell) and they are big. I get the braided 12" ones for the boys. They do have them on Amazon as well!


Thank you.


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Odorless would be nice, but I wonder if Mojo would like them as well. He just loves to snuggle up next to me on the couch while I watch a movie, and really loves to push his mouth and the Flossie he's chewing on right against my leg...YUCK!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Mojo's Mom said:


> Odorless would be nice, but I wonder if Mojo would like them as well. He just loves to snuggle up next to me on the couch while I watch a movie, and really loves to push his mouth and the Flossie he's chewing on right against my leg...YUCK!


eeewwww!!! Mine are NOT allowed on the couch with flossies or chews of any kind. It would really gross me out if they did because of that exactly!


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

These are also a great chew and although they are more expensive they last a very long time. http://www.freerangedogchews.com/catalog/section.asp?sec=11


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Lina said:


> Moo! brand bully sticks are odorless (they do NOT smell) and they are big. I get the braided 12" ones for the boys. They do have them on Amazon as well!


I used to buy the long ones and cut them in half, but slipped with the knife and took stitches in my hand! I decided to stop cutting them then. :fear: I should try the braided Moos. Thanks Carolina! Rufus can make a flossie dissappear in 5-10 minutes.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I tried Moo brand braided bully sticks. Benji and Lizzie had major runs with them. Though they are "odorless", I couldn't stand the smell once Benji and Lizzie started chewing them. They LOVED them, but I couldn't handle the multiple butt baths for next 3-4 days. 

As for cutting the flossies (Jumbo sized), I cut them with garden shears- a very safe and clean cut. So far, I have not had any issues Benji and Lizzie chewing on them.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Poornima said:


> I tried Moo brand braided bully sticks. Benji and Lizzie had major runs with them. Though they are "odorless", I couldn't stand the smell once Benji and Lizzie started chewing them. They LOVED them, but I couldn't handle the multiple butt baths for next 3-4 days.
> 
> As for cutting the flossies (Jumbo sized), I cut them with garden shears- a very safe and clean cut. So far, I have not had any issues Benji and Lizzie chewing on them.


Eek! The butt bath thing is scaring me! I have to admit so far as the cutting, I was using a huge serrated knife and hubby and I were chatting--I was not being careful! It was your typical type injury too...on a holiday weekend so you had to call the doctor in special. *sigh


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

I've given Luna and Dickson the Moo odorless bully sticks and they would get poopy butt. I've had no problems with the Merrick Flossies - they love them and go through them so fast. I actually ran out about a month ago and have to order them. In the meantime, I've given them a bully stick (I have a whole box of them), but only once a week. They also have their chew hooves. When any of these treats get small, I throw them out.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I've never had a problem with the moo! sticks either poopy butts or smells... I think it totally depends on the dog.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Mine aren't allowed on the couch with any type of chew either, GROSS!

Antlerz are great and last a long time, we always have several of those around.


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Antlerz work great for my dogs. The Moo's give them the grossest poopy butts. Too much fat content in those ... yuk.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Never heard of Antlerz. Where do you get them?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sometimes the Havtohavit store has them but I get them at the local pet supply stores, or you can order them online. They're deer antlers and they last a long time. Mine don't like the really big ones, they prefer the small/medium ones.


----------

